# NPP has already "arrived at" a Chinese Christian circle



## Ken S. (Apr 4, 2006)

*NPP has already \"arrived at\" a Chinese Christian circle*

Just to remind you all that the New Perspective on Paul has already arrived at a Chinese Christian circle---Hong Kong.

I noticed the existence of this Puritanboard NPP section just a minutes ago, and glad that the apologetic work of Puritanboard is so updated.

A year ago I saw a guy on internet forum who has studied some theology, mentioned something about NPP, and he seemed not apologetic to NPP at all. I think he's been infected a little by NPP already.
See, how important the western Reformers' work is. Anything that becomes un-biblical or anti-Christianity in the west will sooner or later affect the Eastern Christianity.
The battle in the west is important. So, keep it up. And above all, good spirituality is as important as good theology. 
Theological battle is also spiritual warfare.

[Edited on 4-4-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 4, 2006)

It is amazing how quickly falsehood spreads.. I pray that you can use some of the rebuttles on this board in sharing with many of or Eastern brothers and sisters!



[Edited on 4-4-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]


----------

